# Manhattan RS-1933



## HDorBust (Dec 17, 2005)

I just received my new receiver yesterday and I am notably impressed. It came with the latest v3.4 software. It supports time shifting via the DVR function. This morning after having left it tuned to the NASA HD channel now located on AMC-18 I was able to back up to watch programming that I missed and then hit the record button. It seems to have recorded the previous 2.5 hours and will continue recording for a total of 4 hours.

Compared with the Pansat TC-1000HD(PVR) that it is replacing, it seems to have a much more polished UI. With the 1933 is possible to bring up the menu while recording, some functions that might affect recording are not available - which is probably a good thing.

I am still using my DSR-922 for manual satellite positioning, I hope to switch over to using the GBOX this weekend.

The transponders for Galaxy-19 were incorrect compared with Lyngsat, so I manually reprogrammed them. In the process I found that Lyngsat has some of the polarities incorrectly specified. Also some of the transponders were unavailable, it is unclear if they are not specified correctly on Lyngsat.

While writing this I have seen a few pauses while playing back the stream that is currently recording, but hitting the skip button on the remote seems to allow it to get passed those spots. I am using a Seagate portable USB 3.0 drive operating in USB 2.0 mode. The freezes might be related to my playback during the recording.

That is all for now, I will try to find the time to update this thread as I gain more experience with the unit.

For additional information go to the following URL:
http://www.manhattan-digital.net/rs1933.htm


----------

